# Protalgeschwindigkeit im Handbetrieb



## carsten (16 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage bzgl. Verfahrgeschwindigkeiten von Portalen:

Es geht um eine Abstapelungsanlage, die im Handbetrieb gefahren werden soll, und zwar ohne Lichtschranke (Sicherheitseinrichtung) um den Abstapelunsbereich. Weiß jemand, wie schnell ich dann im Handbetrieb fahren darf? In welcher VDE- und/oder Maschinenrichtlinie ist das festgelegt?

Danke.

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## Matze001 (16 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich glaube eine Geschwindigkeit wirst du nicht finden.

Es wird vermutlich der Satz kommen "Von der Anlage darf keine Gefahr ausgehen".

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Knaller (27 Dezember 2009)

*Handbetrieb von Ladern*

Hallo Gemeinde

Es gibt da schon Angaben wie so ein System aufgebaut sein muß. Da es sich um eine Neukonstruktion handelt ist die Maschinenrichtline ein zu halten. Alt 954  neu 6XXXX irgrend was. Die Anlage muß sicher sein. Heißt die Geschwindgkeit muß sicher reduziert sein. Da haben einige Firmn was im Programm   Bosch Rexroth hat das direkt im Antrieb mit dem größten Umfang an Sicherheitsfunktionen. Die Geschwindigkeit hängt von der Sicherheits und Riskoanalyse ab.  Dies kann da nur ein Sicherheitsing. machen. 
Wir bei uns haben uns auf 2m/min und Totmannschalter geeinigt.

gruß Knaller


----------



## Flatpro (21 Januar 2010)

*DIN EN ISO 13849 und DIN EN 62061*

.... heisen die neuen Normen.
Ein Tool zur berechnung gibt es kostenlos unter www.dguv.de und heist SISTEMA. 
da findest auch jede Menge Infos zu dem Thema, aber wie schon egschrieben wurde es muss SICHER Reduzierte Geschwindigkeit sein.

Entweder kann das dein Antrieb leisten Sinamics von Siemens können das auch.

Oder es gibt Überwachungsgeräte z.B. von Pilz die die Geschwindikeit der Antriebe überwacht, wird die Geschwindigkeit größer als erlaubt fliegt der Schutzkreis.

Es muss nicht nur die Geschwindigkeit des Portals berücksichtigt werden, sondern auch die Geschwindikeit der Person die sich dem Protal nähert.


..

Ala schönen Feierabned noch

Gruß Flatti


----------



## IBFS (21 Januar 2010)

Die DOKU vom:  SAM Twin Line Manual V1.02 BL DE

http://www.canstackmotor.com/download.php?file=NDcxMzZiNWUyNGRiZC9BTV9tYW51YWxfVjEwMl9CTF9ERS5wZGY=

Kapitel  5.3.4 könnte auch von Interesse sein.

Gruß


----------



## Rene_sps (22 Januar 2010)

Für jede Art von Maschine gibt es Typ C Normen. 
In diesen C Normen ist genau beschrieben welche Geschwindigkeiten in den einzelnen Betriebsarten nicht überschrieten werden dürfen.
Ausserdem ist in diesen Normen immer eine Tabelle enthalten, in der alle nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 zu bewertenden Sicherheitsfunktionen mit erforderlichen Performance Level aufgeführt sind.

Gruß René


----------



## istat_gb (22 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

die Typ-C-Norm für integrierte Fertigungssysteme (DIN EN ISO 11161) macht hierzu eine Aussage:

_8.6.2 Weitere Schutzmaßnahmen_
_ANMERKUNG 1 Sicher reduzierte Geschwindigkeit ohne Verwendung einer Zustimmungseinrichtung bedeutet, dass die Bewegung so langsam erfolgt, dass sich der Bediener dieser gefahrbringenden Bewegung rechtzeitig entziehen kann._
_Nach Risikobeurteilung kann deshalb in einigen Fällen eine Zustimmungseinrichtung sogar bei einer reduzierten Geschwindigkeit (z. B. enger Raum) erforderlich sein._​_ANMERKUNG 2 Beispiele für reduzierte Geschwindigkeiten sind Geschwindigkeiten mit *weniger als 10 mm/s bei Pressen*, *weniger als 250 mm/s bei Robotern, weniger als 250 mm/s bei allen Gefährdungen durch nichtscherende Bewegungen und weniger als 33 mm/s bei Gefährdungen durch Scherbewegungen.*_

Wir nutzen diese Angaben für Scherbewegungen allerdings auch für Gefährdungen mit quetschen


Gruß
André
​


----------



## Rene_sps (22 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

mir liegt gerade leider nur eine C-Norm für Drehmaschinen vor, darin ist das ganze was ausführlicher beschrieben. 
Aber wenn man seine Anforderungen kennt, sollte das doch ausreichen oder was meint ihr?
Noch ne Zustimmtaste rein und alle sind glücklich! 

Gruß René


----------



## Markus (23 Januar 2010)

Rene_sps schrieb:


> Für *jede* Art von Maschine gibt es Typ C Normen.



das stimmt nicht!
schon mal was von sondermaschinenbau gehört?
wo wäre da noch di daseinsberechtigung von a und b normen?


----------



## Rene_sps (25 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

irgendwo habe ich den Begriff "Sondermaschine" schonmal gehört!!! *ROFL*

Hätte wahrscheinlich besser geschrieben: "Für jede spezifische Art von Maschine!" 

Gruß und einen guten Start in die Woche an alle!!

René


----------

